# Female Betta Blowing Bubbles



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was wondering is this normal? Her side also has a dark line on it that wasn't there before.


----------



## Artist with a betta (Nov 26, 2012)

Some girls do that


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Yep females will blow bubbles sometimes. Is the dark stripe horizontal or vertical? Females when stressed will usually pale in color & get horizontal stripe(s), when ready to breed they can get vertical stripe(s). Can you post a pic?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a female currently who is making a bubble nest on one side of the tank, while her male companion is making his own on the other side of the tank.. she will go to his nest and then rush back to hers like she is trying to lead him over there to use her nest heh.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I just tried taking some pictures with my cell and it didn't work out to well. But on the plus side the stripes wen't away and were horizontal or long ways down her body. If this does mean stress I could know why because I am currently in the process of switching tanks betwen her and Hatchi my male. I just switched him out of his 1.5 gallon and into the ten (just for now until I can get more females to start the sorority) and moved her out of her 1/2 gallon bowl into the 1.5 gallon until the 5 gallon has a chance settle because I just set it up with sand last night. Her bubbles are small and gathered around the small filter that came with the kit. I will continue to try to take a picture of her.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Myates said:


> I have a female currently who is making a bubble nest on one side of the tank, while her male companion is making his own on the other side of the tank.. she will go to his nest and then rush back to hers like she is trying to lead him over there to use her nest heh.


Awwwww! That is too cute! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Myates said:


> I have a female currently who is making a bubble nest on one side of the tank, while her male companion is making his own on the other side of the tank.. she will go to his nest and then rush back to hers like she is trying to lead him over there to use her nest heh.


Does this mean you are able to keep your male and Female together without stress or fighting? I have a ten gallon currently set up with hiding spots for a sorority in the near future but until than I have my male in it. Could I just house the two together and they be fine or no?

Would be it ok to house a sorority and one male? Just wondering.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

cdouglas93 said:


> Does this mean you are able to keep your male and Female together without stress or fighting? I have a ten gallon currently set up with hiding spots for a sorority in the near future but until than I have my male in it. Could I just house the two together and they be fine or no?
> 
> Would be it ok to house a sorority and one male? Just wondering.



Do NOT house a male & female in the same tank. Breeding is the ONLY time they should be together & that requires special conditions.


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok thanks. That's what I thought but with that one post I got confused. I wasn't planning on putting mine together since I already have a plan in place for what I want to do.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It should be done for mating only. Plenty of people online will talk about how well their male and females get along, but if you notice most of those are "have been fine for weeks" kinds of posts. Just about everyone who does it, even in a big tank, will either discover injuries or death(s) from a knock-down drag out fight. It has taken some a full year, but it always happens in anything less that a heavy planted 30gal. A mondo tank is no safeguard either because sometime the females in a big sororiety just get tired of the male and kill him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah I love both all my fishes so id rather not cause them harm. I'm perfectly fine with keeping them seperated. I've thought about getting into breeding but honestly that just seems like too much stress. Don't forget to add I would have no idea what to do with the babies beyond taking them to the petstore. So no id rather just rescue the ones in need of homes haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

